# my hunting dogs, pics



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

Brian Harlow


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Youve got to love a Hound dog!!


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Aw your dogs look cool! They sure are good hunters!

We have a opossum named Pinkie that enjoys eating catfood and terrorizing our cats...can we borrow your dogs lol? 

Kat


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh, good dogs! Hubby is planning his first bowhunt sometime soon, and I have been worrying about him going off alone...
Sigh... I do not need another dog, I do not need another dog...


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use to have Black and Tans.

Them dogs look pretty young.But doing what their bred for.

And I'm sure you got them trained where you can call them off a Hot Trail  

big rockpile


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice looking dogs...Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

Excellent! How are they on squirrels. When I was growing up I had a Bluetick hound and a Irish Setter. They both would tree squirrels all day and then tree possums and ***** all night. After I got out of high school I found out about these coonhunting clubs throughout the country. I joined one and took my Bluetick to compete with. The first night we went out my dog treed a big ole possum within a few minutes of dropping the tail gate. I was smiling from ear to ear, thinking my dog had just outdone everyone elses. That's when I found out that possums where points against you if your dog treed them. I would see guys beat their dogs to a pulp if they got after anything besides a racoon. After a couple of years I decided that competition hunting just wasn't my thing. I would rather have dogs that treed a combination of racoons, possums, squirrels, or bobcats. 

I've been seeing a long eared black and tan pup running around here. Been thinking of catching him and finding out if he belongs to anyone. If no one claims him I might just have me another hound dog for myself once again.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

brian....nice looking dogs.the blue dog has to be a smokey river dog with that diamond in it's forehead.???? the little black and tan dog..is it a cur? or a jagterrier cross?i had a high tan dog out of idaho that was a good dog.but he was a big dog in the 75#class.what you treeing up the pondarosa's.......mtn lion or bobcat?


----------



## nitestalker (Jan 13, 2007)

elkhound that dog is my grand nite champion male. He's gettin old but he still can tree **** with the best of them. He's old hammer bred, this is the line that the smokey river line orginates from. His father is the imfamous coz's spare time spanky. THe mark on his head is a almost perfect star, and his name is star.lolIn the pine tree pics is my female molly, she is a cat dog deluxe, she's got a nice bobcat up the tree. 

THe little dogs are Pure bred Jagdterriers. The male is about 26 pounds and built like a dozer. THe female who was 5 months old in these pics is a year old now about 20 pounds. These little dogs will do anything u want them to as far as hunting goes. from birds to hogs,***** and bobcats. They are great little dogs with almost to much hunting drive.

Thx 

Brian Harlow


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Nice looking dogs!
Looks like they are good hunters too!!


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

A happy dog is a busy dog and they do look busy. Those are good and interesting photos. Thanks for sharing them. ---------- Philbee


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Me and DW went looked at some Jagdterriers.She said they was just way too hyper.So we went with a Jack Russell.He gets carried away every so often but is a good Dog.

big rockpile


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

I just love it when they tree an animal! Their 'bay' sends chills up and down my spine! 
You have some awesome looking dogs!


----------

